# Bass fishing Legend Jimmy Houston



## The Outdoor Connection (Jan 21, 2012)

Jimmy joins us again for a full one hour Live interview tomorrow (Sunday 8/2) 7-8pm ET. Post a comment here of a question for him and I'll ask, otherwise just sit back, relax and get ready to laugh. Jimmy brought humor to fishing and this lengthy amount of time for the interview will allow him to get deep into the lore that is Jimmy Houston. Last year we had Jimmy on along with Larry Nixon, Guido Hibdon and Forrest L. Wood, all 4 of them interviewed at the same time (BTW we will re-broadcast that spectacle this coming Labor Day weekend.) For the past two weeks we've had Larry & Guido back as individual guests and its Jimmy's turn now. Listen over-air or Stream it > http://www.wone.com/onair/outdoor-connection-418/


----------



## NCbassattack (May 5, 2014)

Ask Jimmy how he got the name "FastCast."


----------



## The Outdoor Connection (Jan 21, 2012)

NCbassattack said:


> Ask Jimmy how he got the name "FastCast."


Will do, thanks. I seem to remember that the last time he was on, but I'll let him tell the story. Hopefully you can listen.


----------

